
Racial bias reaches tipping point in Canada's healthcare system - arparthasarathi
https://toronto.citynews.ca/2019/12/04/racial-bias-healthcare-system/
======
sigmaprimus
This is a farce, if there is any discrimination occuring in Canadian hospitals
it towards smokers and the obese. Sure there may be incidents by bad
practitioners but it is far for a tipping point. Im so sick of every special
interest immediately going to racism the minute someone treats them unfairly.
In Canada there are checks and balances to prevent things like the "Rapper"
experienced, he may have slipped through the cracks, the triage nurse may
indeed have been biased but the outliers are the exception not the rule.
Rather than going to the media to self promote his music he could have
reported the incident to his local ministers office, ombudsman or hospital
oversight. Plenty of people do show up to emergency looking for drugs, whether
they are in pain or not is not the point, you walk into a hospital with an
attitude that they need to bow down to your demands, you will have a bad
experience. You catch more flies with honey than vinegar. Healthcare workers
are some of the most over worked, abused and stressed public employees we
have, and when a so called reporter writes a hit job against the system like
this it really pisses me off.

